# Translation Needed



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm doing homework with my daughter and need the correct Spanish translation for "hearing aid". Isla Verde or others???? Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Dray2 said:


> I'm doing homework with my daughter and need the correct Spanish translation for "hearing aid". Isla Verde or others???? Thanks.


I had to look it up since I've never had to use it here. How about "audífono"?


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Isla Verde. That was one of the translations I found but wasn't sure if it was used in Mexico.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

this Mexican website uses the term _aparato auditivo

_I suspect either that or _audífono _would be fine though 

Precios | Hearing Aid Laboratories de México


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> this Mexican website uses the term _aparato auditivo
> 
> _I suspect either that or _audífono _would be fine though
> 
> Precios | Hearing Aid Laboratories de México


Thanks for the link. That helps alot.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

It would be helpful if someone like Gary were around to help out. A native speaker informant is usually the best way to go with questions like this one.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> this Mexican website uses the term _aparato auditivo
> 
> _I suspect either that or _audífono _would be fine though
> 
> Precios | Hearing Aid Laboratories de México


The web site Spanish translation - Linguee is very handy for questions like that. It gives you numerous samples of the use in text so you can see what is commonly used and how.
I looks like any of audiofono, aparato auditivo, aparato de ayuda auditiva would work. 

The site provides a link to the source, but it is not always obvious if the source is aimed at Latin America or Spain audiences.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

_aparato auditivo _sounds very literal .... and Mexico seldom is that in every day language


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> The web site Spanish translation - Linguee is very handy for questions like that. It gives you numerous samples of the use in text so you can see what is commonly used and how.
> I looks like any of audiofono, aparato auditivo, aparato de ayuda auditiva would work.
> 
> The site provides a link to the source, but it is not always obvious if the source is aimed at Latin America or Spain audiences.


yes you have to be careful of that

one of my students was very happy to be able to tell me that she makes _emparedados _for her kids' lunch

the entire sentence was word perfect Spanish - except that we call them _sándwiches _ here in Spain.....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> The web site Spanish translation - Linguee is very handy for questions like that. It gives you numerous samples of the use in text so you can see what is commonly used and how.
> I looks like any of audiofono, aparato auditivo, aparato de ayuda auditiva would work.
> 
> The site provides a link to the source, but it is not always obvious if the source is aimed at Latin America or Spain audiences.


I have used that website from time to time and found it useful, but if it doesn't differentiate between Peninsular and American usage (not to mention differences between, for example, Mexico and Argentina), then its usefulness is rather limited.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes you have to be careful of that
> 
> one of my students was very happy to be able to tell me that she makes _emparedados _for her kids' lunch
> 
> the entire sentence was word perfect Spanish - except that we call them _sándwiches _ here in Spain.....


And here we call the _lonches_.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> And here we call the _lonches_.


jajaja


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> And here we call the _lonches_.


In Mexico City the regular ones are called "sándwiches", but the good ones are called "tortas"!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Even in Tucson, they are tortas, but the bread is just not the same..


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> In Mexico City the regular ones are called "sándwiches", but the good ones are called "tortas"!


More like _samwitch_ here


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Even in Tucson, they are tortas, but the bread is just not the same..


Do they make them with slices of aguacate and a shmear of refried beans?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> More like _samwitch_ here


You do live in Mexico, right?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

_Tortas ahogados_ (literally _drowned sandwiches_) are a local delicacy. Served on a mini-baguette locally called a birote or more generally a bolillo. Birotes are a French style baguette like that found in Europe and not available elsewhere in Mexico to my knowledge. In other states the similar bread is soft and contains preservatives unlike the birote in Jalisco which is firm and crusty.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If it was Sand Witch it would be bruja de arena

Here it is Samwich. A pronunciation issue like with many English words


----------



## red mcmurphy (Nov 18, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> _Tortas ahogados_ (literally _drowned sandwiches_) are a local delicacy. Served on a mini-baguette locally called a birote or more generally a bolillo. Birotes are a French style baguette like that found in Europe and not available elsewhere in Mexico to my knowledge. In other states the similar bread is soft and contains preservatives unlike the birote in Jalisco which is firm and crusty.


You are missing a very important distinction. The _torta ahogada_, to be authentic tapatia fare, must be made with a _bolillo salado_ which is not your ordinary bolillo. I don't think any fresh made bolillos, birotes, teleras etc. contain preservatives. From the small town panaderías to large commercial operations. Not talking about _pan de caja o pan de molde_, or other packaged baked goods such as sold by Bimbo but bread baked daily.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I would say aparato auditivo
Audífono would be the ones to listen to music or phone Bluetooth bud


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> And here we call the lonches.


Lonche is an anglicism derived from lunch
Mostly used in the northern part of Mexico
Same as parna, when addressing a friend, that one comes from partner
Pastes, from Hidalgo state, come from pastry, etc


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

The bread for tortas is bolillo everywhere but in Guadalajara, where it changes its name to birote to make those tortas ahogadas, bolillos or birotes are american football shape
Then comes the teleras, which are pretty much like the bolillos but wider and thinner
And finally, we have the baguettes, where there is no change in the original name


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Sandwich is always a sandwich

Some people would mispronunce it as sangüich

Ketchup we say catsup, again, some mispronunce as capsut

Like when people would say pecsi instead of pepsi

Generally we make fun of those mispronunce mistakes


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Interestingly, my kids have grown up in Toronto but they tend to say "sangüich". We speak both Spanish and English at home, and I guess since they're in French immersion, they never were exposed to the spelling of it or didn't pay attention in the books they read. Recently I pointed out to them it is "sandwich". I guess they picked up more of their dad's pronounciation on this word.

I've also always heard "aparato auditivo" for hearing aid - and if used in a context where it is clear what is being referred to, just "aparato". For instance, "Ya que tengo mi aparato escucho mejor." Or "No te oigo, permíteme poner el aparato."


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Coming late to the party, my contribution is “_aparato auditivo_”, “_aparato de audición_”, or “_aparato para sordera_”. At least that’s what dealers call them. I agree with ojosazules that it would be normal to just hear someone say “_aparato_” in conversation when it’s clear what they’re talking about.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Also, the Linguee website mentioned by Tundra in #7 can be a great resource, but you have to be able to sort the good from the bad, the right from the wrong. As well as correct translations, it also contains some really badly translated texts.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> Do they make them with slices of aguacate and a shmear of refried beans?


They are made with ‘the works‘, including your choice of meat/meats, crema, etc., etc., and with that soft bread, one must keep it over the plate while eating. It can get sloppy, but very tasty.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Do they make them with slices of aguacate and a shmear of refried beans?


Isn't this a violation of the "Post in English" rule. "Aguacate" I can deal with on a Mexican forum, but Yiddish "shmear"?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Isn't this a violation of the "Post in English" rule. "Aguacate" I can deal with on a Mexican forum, but Yiddish "shmear"?


Many Yiddish words are now an accepted part of English, including "shmear", also spelled "shmeer", according to Leo Rosten's classic _The Joys of Yiddish_.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yiddish does seem to fly in NYC and Miami, but is very distracting elsewhere. After all, it isn‘t really a proper language either, just a smattering of several.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yiddish does seem to fly in NYC and Miami, but is very distracting elsewhere. After all, it isn‘t really a proper language either, just a smattering of several.


Of course, it's a proper language! Read this article to find out more: Judaism 101: Yiddish Language and Culture


----------

